# S13, S14, S15???



## gnu158rider (Nov 24, 2004)

could someone please take the time to explain to me what the difference is between all the S#'s? please?

thx. :cheers:


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

gnu158rider said:


> could someone please take the time to explain to me what the difference is between all the S#'s? please?
> 
> thx. :cheers:


I think S13's are 91-94?
S14's are 95-98
S15's I have no clue?

Learning and getting to know NIssan a bit better as we speak.
If someone else can correct me, i'll appreciate it.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

its the chasis number designating generations of the car. The S13 is the first of the 240's before it was the S12 200sx then when the body changed in 95 it became the S14 chassis and so on.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this site has a load of info check it out go to the FAQ section


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

The S# are chasis codes for the american 240 and japanese silvia.

s13 = 89-94 coupe and hatchback versions

s14 =95-98 last year 240 was produced for u.s. markets

s15 = 99-up (anywhere but here!)


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> The S# are chasis codes for the american 240 and japanese silvia.
> 
> s13 = 89-94 coupe and hatchback versions
> 
> ...


S15 not only available in Japan...


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Kato said:


> S15 not only available in Japan...


my bad..typo.

basically, you can get an s15 pretty much anywhere but here!


----------

